# Do your first time pregnant does...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Act like total dummies? LOL

OMG... My son's doe is young, she's a year old, and is a BIG girl, and due on Feb 18th. I've noticed the last couple of weeks along with some udder growth and her belly getting wider/deeper that she is sooo flighty! OMG you come near her and she runs away! You touch her and she acts like it's the end of the world. And of course while she's running away from you, she's bleating softly as if saying 'stay away!' or 'catch me if you can!' LOL She just has ATTITUDE when she's making her lil noises at you. 
Of course when it comes to food she's RIGHT THERE.

I'll start stalling her about 3-4 weeks before she is due so she gets used to being stalled <she hasn't been stalled since summer when he was doing 4-H>. When in the stall that's when I'll really focus on getting her used to rubbing her belly and touching her udder area. I don't want it to be a 'shock' at kidding time especially if we have to help her figure out how to nurse babies, since technically she's still a baby.

But wow...she's a real loon right now LOL
None of our other first timers were like this, although one doe doesn't like to have her belly or udder touched - at the end of her pregnancies she just doesn't care if you touch her belly, and all have been comfortable having us there to assist at kidding.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 2 right now that dont mind when I feel for kiddos everyday... but I have one that just doesn't like it at all!!! She's even been milked.. and did fine on the stand but now that she's pregnant - NO WAY! Dont touch the tummy!!!
Silly Goats...


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

When I get in the pen to check udders its like a carousel round and round they do not want me touching them...they are all young with strong personalities to begin with and are boers. Does you feb doe have a big bag or just a hand full? Not sure if my first timers are going to be february or march. There bellies have dropped but no udder.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got one first timer due in Feb. She's pretty flighty, especially about her udder area. lol I tried to see if she had any udder the other day and she jumped straight up in the air! She seems to have just a small handful developing right now. She is an Alpine and comes from some really good lines, so who know how big it will end up.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I have two does that I hope are settled (bred last month) - both first timers. We've had some "false" pregnancies in the past, so I bought my own buck, and I hope we finally get some kids out of the deal!! 

One of them could care less what I do with her udder or whatever! Loves having her belly rubbed in fact. The other one thinks I'm being completely inappropriate for even thinking about touching her "there"!!!  I've been worried, how in the world am I going to help her when she kids, or milk her, etc., but after reading these posts, I can see that maybe she's not too unusual.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...most Does hate their udders touched.....when preggo or even not... 
Some first timers are quite coo coo... :july: :crazy: .LOL 

I do feel sorry for them... when they are in actual labor for the first time... some look at me.... like ..."Help"....this turd really hurts mom...and I tell them ...you are having a baby...and you will be OK..... they are funny at times... :laugh: :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol Pam, your post is hillarious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol Pam, your post is hillarious!


 HeHe :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Pam! I agree that was a much needed laugh!

This doe is nuts every time you come near her she bolts! She used to not be that way. I mean, she's never been lovey dovey all over you, but she was never so flighty, and then fussing at you as she's running away. Tonight I caught her put her on the leash which she wasn't excited about and rubbed her everywhere except her udder. 

I sure hope she settles down soon, coo coo definitely sums her up right now!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a fun read. I like seeing the first time momma's expression when a kid first pops out of them.. "What is that?" They seem to be asking. They look so shocked and then it yells at them .. and they get so excited as things kick in for them that this is their baby! I love that.

Our favorite Abelene is due Feb. 23 + for her 3rd time. She is so funny as she knows what's going on in her belly. She responds when I ask her a question while patting her baby side.."Do you have babies in there?" I ask, and she looks at her belly and her tail just wags happily and then she looks up at me with a silly happy face. It is so fun to have an animal actually know what you are talking about and respond back to you in this way.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep. I have a coo coo here too. Charlotte refuses to let me near her. She too was never too lovey dovey but not like this. I am hoping that when she kids things will be different......yikes....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOL Pam! I agree that was a much needed laugh!
> 
> This doe is nuts every time you come near her she bolts! She used to not be that way. I mean, she's never been lovey dovey all over you, but she was never so flighty, and then fussing at you as she's running away. Tonight I caught her put her on the leash which she wasn't excited about and rubbed her everywhere except her udder.
> 
> I sure hope she settles down soon, coo coo definitely sums her up right now!


HeHe... :laugh: glad to make people laugh once in a while... we need it... :wink:

Some Does are docile when preggo... while others can be boogers.... :wink:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got one now who will be a 2nd freshener in March, she's recently decided she can not eat pellets with everyone else :roll: she stands outside and looks at me like "I can't go in there! They might bump my belly!" :ROFL: 

She's spoiled so I feed her by herself on the other side of the barn. For all the trouble she'd better give me :kidred: :kidred:  

Now where's the drama queen smilie?

Most of my older does just stand around like it's no big deal. I find it entertaining when they all try to go through the doorway to eat at once... silly goats haven't learned that 4 can't fit through a 2 ft doorway :slapfloor:


----------

